# My older does legs make a clicking sound when they walk



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone else have goats whose legs do this? Is it something to worry about....a deficiency or anything?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you sure it is her legs?

When she walks.... watch to see if her hooves are hitting each other..... :wink: 

They may need a little trimming....if that is what she is doing.... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My 10 year old pygmy/nigi doe clicks when she walks too...she started doing this 4 years ago, my vet said that her chunkiness and age is the contributing factor. Boots is fine otherwise and walking around doesn't seem to cause her pain...she's just noisy. It's more her ankle in front than her knees.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It's air in the joints, isn't it? Hope does it. Doesn't appear to have any pain or anything, just pops as she moves.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

The hooves are trimmed, and it seems to be in the ankle area. There doesn't seem to be pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

then.... it must be what others mentioned ..... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## GoldenSeal (Sep 14, 2010)

I found that human calcium tablets corrected this in one of my does. Mine were in the knee area though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It seems like all my goats do it soon or later. They have a good mineral, so the vet said he sees or hears that in a lot of goats around here.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My 5 and 6 year old does both do this but not the younger ones


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, thanks everyone. It sounds like it's fairly common as they age!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

My does click too, I heard someone say that if you give them selenium that it will stop the clicking. So maybe it’s a sign of selenium deficiency? My girls also, need a hoof trim  so that may be partly why mine are clicking right now.


----------

